# kovachii latest



## theorchidzone (Sep 7, 2014)

Just opened. 14 cm NS but still growing. From Peruflora seedlings.
And our bench of FS.
JC


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunning!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 7, 2014)

Fantastic! That is an incredible bench of FS blooms!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2014)

Will any of the FS be available for sale?


----------



## Justin (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## eteson (Sep 7, 2014)

Amazing! The kovachii is going to be a great one! The FS look great also!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 7, 2014)

That is amazing!


----------



## trdyl (Sep 7, 2014)

John, They look wonderful. I am a bit amazed that your bench is a very close in color.

QUOTE=Linus_Cello;496398]Will any of the FS be available for sale?[/QUOTE]

I just received one this past week and there are more available on Ebay right now.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2014)

Double wow!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice bench of very healthy looking plants you got there.
The kovachii, even though the ns is small, the flower looks perfect!
Congrats :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 7, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 7, 2014)

trdyl said:


> John, They look wonderful. I am a bit amazed that your bench is a very close in color.
> 
> QUOTE=Linus_Cello;496398]Will any of the FS be available for sale?



I just received one this past week and there are more available on Ebay right now.[/QUOTE]

do you mean this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breeding-Aw...453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a95ea5c7d


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 7, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I just received one this past week and there are more available on Ebay right now.



do you mean this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Breeding-Aw...453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a95ea5c7d[/QUOTE]

No, we are selling bloomed out ones, good quality for much less. The cross is a primary so they are all quite similar. We are keeping the best ones for breeding but they are only about 20% better.


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 7, 2014)

trdyl said:


> John, They look wonderful. I am a bit amazed that your bench is a very close in color.
> 
> QUOTE=Linus_Cello;496398]Will any of the FS be available for sale?



I just received one this past week and there are more available on Ebay right now.[/QUOTE]

Thanks. The color is aggravatingly the same. I would have liked a little more variation. But it is a primary hybrid, so not to much variation. 
I am sibbing some of the nicest ones. That will give many different colors in large flowers. (along with small flowers, the whole gamut)


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 7, 2014)

Stunning kovachii and FS bench.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 7, 2014)

Holy Cow!!


----------



## kellyincville (Sep 7, 2014)

Gorgeous kovachii! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo_5313 (Sep 7, 2014)

Super nice!


----------



## abax (Sep 7, 2014)

What a lovely sight! They're just a bit out of my price range, but I can
dream about that bench of beauties until I learn more about growing
Phrags. well.


----------



## Stella (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome!!!!! thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 8, 2014)

That kovachii is a beauty!!!! And that bunch of Fritzes do look great!!!! Jean


----------



## eggshells (Sep 8, 2014)

Kovachii is amazing. Wow, I wish they become more affordable and fast.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 12, 2014)

Hope to see another photo of this kovachii after it has been open about a week.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 14, 2014)

That is a nice display!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2014)

That kovachii is incredible. I haven't seen too many but that one is one of the best. And the FS bench is drool worthy.


----------



## ALToronto (Sep 14, 2014)

What's NS and FS?


----------



## rangiku (Sep 14, 2014)

NS is the natural spread of the petals and FS is short for the primary Phrag Fritz Schomburg (kovachii x besseae).


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Sep 16, 2014)

Dang it! I'm jealous, love them.


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2014)

Impressive, all so nice!!! 

I notice they can bloom on single growth plants, and I have one multigrowth plant but no bloom yet.. still growing and quite fast!


----------

